# Help - hen out in storm all nite - sluggish



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

For some reason one of my best layers failed to come in last nite...perhaps she took shelter from tropical storm Bill and I failed to notice she wasn't in when I shut the coop. At any rate, this a.m. I heard her squawk from the buck pen, where my senior LGD was trying to pick her up. (I don't think he was attacking...I think he was trying to move her for protection...he backed off instantly when I told him "no"...sat a few feet away and watched with concern!) She was totally soaked and covered with mud. I put her in a pet crate with dry bedding and some food...she seems basically alert but hasn't touched the food. Is there anything else I should be doing for her? Thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Check her over for injuries. Maybe offer a warm scrambled egg or dish of cooked oatmeal. If you have Poly-Visol infant vitamins you can add them to give her an extra boost. I would keep her crate in sight and sound of the flock so she doesn't get depressed.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Salty - I got distracted with a couple of sick goats and never got back to say "thank you!" I left the hen in a crate on the front porch with water, a bit of feed, and a nice scrambled egg per your suggestion. Her buddies came by to check on her and keep her company. I had to drive to Dallas, but when I got home she was dry, fluffy and restless to be released from the observation unit! Here a couple of days later, she's still doing great. Thanks again for your suggestions!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Good to know, glad she recovered!


----------

